
Appsto.re - Because iPhone Apps Apparently Needed A Custom URL Shortener - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/26/appstore-because-iphone-apps-apparently-needed-a-custom-url-shortener/
======
drewcrawford
This is profoundly stupid; iPhone apps already have shortURLS. Behold:

<http://itunes.com/apps/Timely>

~~~
tdavis
But that's, like, 6 characters longer! Better to further ruin the foundation
of the Web by adding yet another URL shortener to the mix!

P.S. I am convinced people just auto-submit all TC articles in the hopes that
they'll get karma, because this is more anti-news than news.

